# What should i check before i accept a roof warranty?



## burtonhughes (Aug 1, 2019)

This question is on our FAQ page ( https://roofrepairhq.com/faq/ ) Here's what we think but I'd love to hear other thoughts.

"Usually new roofing products come with warranties from manufacturers to protect homeowners against defects in design and the manufacturing process.

They are limited warranties or lifetime warranties with a limited transferable option. Certain products, when combined with other products to create a special “system”, will often come with unique warranties that homeowners greatly value.

In addition, there are extended warranties available for some roofing systems.

Speak to us about the possible warranty options available and which solutions are the best for your unique situation."


----------

